
How to Make Sure People Won’t Hate Your New Open Office Plan - apress
https://hbr.org/2018/01/sgc-research-when-moving-to-an-open-office-plan-pay-attention-to-how-your-employees-feel
======
mindcrime
Simple: don't implement an "open plan" office in the first place. They're
horrible in almost every regard. Anybody in a cognitively challenging job (a
"knowledge worker") should have a private office, with a door.

